# Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. August 2010)

*Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus


----------



## Bestia (3. August 2010)

*Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Die Beschriftung vom unteren Bild im Artikel stimmt nicht, das ist der Gelid. Und heißen die jetzt nicht Arctic, also nur noch "A" und nicht "AC"?!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Die Kühlersparte heißt nach wie vor "Arctic Cooling".


----------



## >ExX< (3. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Ich bin mal gespannt was der Gelid Kühler so leistet.
Ich schätze er wird gut sein, aber nicht an den Arctic herankommen


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Das sind bestimmt keine schlechten Kühler bin mal gespannt, ich holle mir aber lieber den MK-13.


----------



## Chimera (3. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Da für mich die Grakakühler von AC zum absoluten Nonplusultra gehören (nebst z.B. Thermalright, etc.), hab ich die neuen 400-er Kühler mit Spannung erwartet. Nimmt mich jetzt nur noch wunder, wann das Modell für die 460-er kommen wird  Meine Karte ist zwar sehr leise, aber wenn da was a la Twin Turbo/Twin Turbo Pro kommen würde, wäre ein sofortiger Wechsel geplant


----------



## FabulousBK81 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Ich hab den Izy Vision und würd ihn nicht mehr tauschen wollen...verarbeitung,zubehör und die leistung sind 1A.Meine gtx480 hat jetzt im durchschnitt 25°C weniger als im standart design.Was denn AC angeht kann ich nichts sagen aber der Gelid schlägt im test auf jedenfall den Zalman-kühler der auf der Zotac AMP-Edition verbaut wurde...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Und VRAM sowie VRMs? Der Zalman hat eine Grundplatte, der Gelid nicht.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*



FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Izy Vision und würd ihn nicht mehr tauschen wollen...verarbeitung,zubehör und die leistung sind 1A.Meine gtx480 hat jetzt im durchschnitt 25°C weniger als im standart design.Was denn AC angeht kann ich nichts sagen aber der Gelid schlägt im test auf jedenfall den Zalman-kühler der auf der Zotac AMP-Edition verbaut wurde...


Und wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke (im Vergleich zur AMP Edition) im Idle bzw. unter Last aus ?


----------



## Arkogei (3. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Könnten Ihr die Test bitte erst online veröffentlichen?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Also die Vram`s werden bei mir mit nem zusätzlichen 90mm lüfter gekühlt(ist auch für die abwärme die in richtung des cpu kühlers geht gedacht).Gesteuert wird der Gelid über`s mainboard(idle800rpm/last1700rpm)und ist für mich nicht mehr raus zuhören...und den test zwischen dem Zalman und dem Gelid muß ich nochmal suchen. mfg     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lpg80uWA58&feature=channel


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*



FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Also die Vram`s werden bei mir mit nem zusätzlichen 90mm lüfter gekühlt(ist auch für die abwärme die in richtung des cpu kühlers geht gedacht).Gesteuert wird der Gelid über`s mainboard(idle800rpm/last1700rpm)und ist für mich nicht mehr raus zuhören...und den test zwischen dem Zalman und dem Gelid muß ich nochmal suchen. mfg     YouTube - Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 AMP! Edition Unboxing & First Look Linus Tech Tips


danke


----------



## alm0st (5. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Perfektes Timing! Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger für meinen Scythe Musashi und der Gelid Icy Vision gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Bruce112 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

manche schreiben amp version zalman lüfter 


denn gibt es garnicht zukaufen ,


ausserdem sind die von leistung her ziemlich  gleich sogar besser 

der gelid ist auch von der höhe kleiner 
als eins ist schon mal sicher der kühler gelid hab ich selber bei meiner 470 gtx und ist gut ,wenn man die preise sieht 

hatte den selber für 36 euro gekauft jetzt ist der preis 45 euro mittlerweile ,

da scheint ja das der gpu kühler gut ist .

der hatt auch ne großen kompabilitiät  liste sowi ati karten +nvidia karten 

muß mich wieder loben in besten zeitpunkt gekauft 

he he einkaufsjenie bin ich


----------



## -Shorty- (6. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

WAS IS DAS DENN FÜR EIN POST BRUCE.

Sowas kann man sich dann auch sparen...


----------



## Bruce112 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

wiso was hab ich den geschrieben 
wo kann man den zalman gpu kühler kaufen ?

gib mir ne link .


----------



## alm0st (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Es geht ihm weniger darum was du geschrieben hast sondern wie! Um deinen Post zu verstehen muss man ihn erst 4 mal lesen... 

Grammatik und Rechtschreibung = Katastrophe


----------



## Chimera (11. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Eine Anfrage bei Zalman hat bestätigt, dass der Zalman VF3000F auch als Einzelkühler erscheinen wird. Aber: die Kaufversion lässt sich nicht wie die AMP!-Version von der Graka aus regeln, sondern verfügt über nen stinknormalen 3 Pin Anschluss. 
Mir persönlich kommen auf Grakas nur noch Kühler von Arctic Cooling drauf, da ich bis heute einfach noch keinen leiseren zu hören bekam. Zudem ist die Kühlleistung bisher immer 1A+++ gewesen, war es nun mit dem Twin Turbo oder dem L2 Pro. 
Gelid hat bei mir bissel den faden Beigeschmack, dass deren Lüfter nach ner gewissen Zeit gar nicht mehr sooooo ruhig sind. Hab im Midgard ein paar von den Silent Lüftern, doch beide im Deckel fingen fast zeitgleich(!) an ein minim störendes Geräusch zu entwickeln (feines Brummgeräusch).


----------



## Polossi (12. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf den Test. Mal schaun ob es der Accelero mit dem MK 13 aufnehmen kann.

@PCGH: Könnt Ihr vllt noch das Zubehör zu den Bildern hinzufügen bzw. werden die vrm-Kühler verschraubt oder nur aufgeklebt?? wäre  von euch.


----------



## spike668 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Ab wann gibt es den Arctic Cooling eigentlich zu kaufen?


----------



## Noodels87 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Das kann bis jetzt keiner sagen. 

Hab auch schon bei caseking nachgefragt.

Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-arctic-accelero-xtreme-plus.html#post2098861

Und auf der seite von articcooling gibt es auch keinerlei hinweise.


----------



## PEG96 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei VGA-Kühler neu im Testlabor: Gelid Icy Vision und AC Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Hier is nen Test zum kühler Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME Plus Review - Page 1 - Introduction & Specifications


----------

